# Juicy Joe's



## Mollie (11/7/20)

Hi 
Is anybody here in contact with the owners of Juicy Joe's?
I want to place an order but don't know if they ship at this moment

Thanks all

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (11/7/20)

The vaper said:


> Hi
> Is anybody here in contact with the owners of Juicy Joe's?
> I want to place an order but don't know if they ship at this moment
> 
> ...


Check the site. They should say if they if they ship and what they ship when you enter the site.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (11/7/20)

Resistance said:


> Check the site. They should say if they if they ship and what they ship when you enter the site.


They say the same as the other vape stores






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/20)

The vaper said:


> Hi
> Is anybody here in contact with the owners of Juicy Joe's?
> I want to place an order but don't know if they ship at this moment
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mollie (11/7/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 200973


I only want to order some wire lol only place that got stock

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (11/7/20)

Saw a post on social media earlier.

Someone asked the same thing regarding this store. 

The answer from Shane from JuicyJoes was :

'If you already have CBD and don’t need to purchase more you can add ‘to be used for CBD’ in the order notes '

I assume that note will end up on the couriers waybill.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (11/7/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Saw a post on social media earlier.
> 
> Someone asked the same thing regarding this store.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if i need to buy cbd just to get some wire

I got wire spools in my chart don't wanna do a payment and then have to wait until this lockdown is over

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (11/7/20)

The vaper said:


> I'm not sure if i need to buy cbd just to get some wire
> 
> I got wire spools in my chart don't wanna do a payment and then have to wait until this lockdown is over
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk



The owners statement pretty much said you don't have to buy CBD but need to then add a note to your order accordingly. 

I'll DM you Shane's number - usually quite responsive on whatsapp.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (11/7/20)

Hi @The vaper 

have pinged @ShaneW 
Hopefully he will respond here

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie (11/7/20)

M.Adhir said:


> The owners statement pretty much said you don't have to buy CBD but need to then add a note to your order accordingly.
> 
> I'll DM you Shane's number - usually quite responsive on whatsapp.


Thanks alot it might help was just busy to sent an email

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (11/7/20)

Silver said:


> Hi @The vaper
> 
> have pinged @ShaneW
> Hopefully he will respond here


Thank you 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (11/7/20)

Hey Guys 
@The vaper - CBD isn't required for wire purchases at all.

Reactions: Winner 7 | Informative 2


----------



## Mollie (11/7/20)

ShaneW said:


> Hey Guys
> @The vaper - CBD isn't required for wire purchases at all.


Can i pm you please

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (11/7/20)

Thank you all for the assistance 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShaneW (11/7/20)

The vaper said:


> Can i pm you please
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Anytime

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (11/7/20)

@ShaneW 

thanks for responding here so quick on a Sat night!

Glad to see lots of passion and responsiveness still present every day in this community

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie (11/7/20)

All is sorted thanks @Silver @M.Adhir @Resistance @ShaneW 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (11/7/20)

The vaper said:


> All is sorted thanks @Silver @M.Adhir @Resistance @ShaneW
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


And uncle @Rob Fisher 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh (11/7/20)

ShaneW said:


> Hey Guys
> @The vaper - CBD isn't required for wire purchases at all.


Hi, 
Does this apply to coils etc as well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (11/7/20)

Yes you can buy coils from them I'm pretty sure about it

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (13/7/20)

adriaanh said:


> Hi,
> Does this apply to coils etc as well?


Yes, if you are ordering a device or coils and don't need more CBD just add 'to be used for CBD' in the order notes to cover us

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (13/7/20)

Silver said:


> @ShaneW
> 
> thanks for responding here so quick on a Sat night!
> 
> Glad to see lots of passion and responsiveness still present every day in this community



Thanks for alerting me to the thread, I don't check the forum as often as I should any more

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

